# Midwest Haunters Convention 2012 Is Almost Here! Are You Ready?



## relics (Oct 28, 2009)

Midwest Haunters Convention 2012 Is Almost Here! Are You Ready?

The Midwest Haunters Convention is less than 10 days away and we’re looking at a record number of attendees this year. We’ve already sold out a number of our events and we’ve added hotel rooms and shuttle buses wherever we could. Listed below are hot updates for the show, don’t wait to register or you could miss out on your favorite activities.

Read Full Article: http://hdigest.me/sdcrs


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

I am SO ready!!!!


----------

